# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  Merapi Pack V 1.2.2 Released... All Activations Done !! for more details Read inside

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox Team Presents*  *Merapi Pack ver 1.2.2*  *What's new ?*   *Solve some PC latest Itunes datapro extract phonebook/SMS failed error**Add MTK new cpu 8127 support.**Add MTK new cpu 8135 support.**Format MTK emmc flash,add new method.*   _All Activations are Done & from now All users have to use this ver. 
Old ver is stopped from now !!_   *Important Notice:*   *All Trial activations are done. Now every one can use Merapi Pack* *Trial Activations Expires on 15 March.* *Password of your Merapi software is: merapi**from now No need to send Emails for Activation* *All Red Boxes are Activated  now*   *Successful Stories* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *you may Interested* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Area*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

If you Guys Still face any kind of error while log-in Merapi pack with merapi password then please 
Please download Merapi Pack 1.2.2. 
Run it 
read your user name
and contact me on Skype: Faisal_Computer

----------


## mohamed73

If you guys get error USER NOT found 
then please wait for some time like one hour or two. and try again.

----------

